
Half of Trump voters think the Bowling Green Massacre is real - wslh
http://www.recode.net/platform/amp/2017/2/10/14576184/bowling-green-massacre-trump-true-kellyanne-conway-facebook-twitter-fake-news
======
gus_massa
The question is misleading.

The real interpretation of the pool is that 50% of Trump supporters will agree
with whatever measure Trump takes for whatever reason and 90% of Clinton
supporters will disagree with whatever measure Trump takes for whatever
reason.

If you ask:

“Do you agree or disagree with the following statement: ‘the Bay of Pigs
invasion attempt shows why we need Donald Trump’s executive order on
immigration?’”

you will get almost the same result.

